# No appetite



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, so I've never really had this problem before, but over the last few days I've had NO appetite. I've never really been an extremely hungry person, but have usually been able to eat. Well, over the last few days I just haven't really been that hungry. I know that anxiety can attribute to this, but like I try to eat and it just won't go down. Anyone have any suggestions on this?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

i know what you mean, i never have any appetite
i do eat something, cause otherwise i just get to dizzy
but i really have to force myself for that
just not hungry, and there's just nothing that i'm addicted to (of food...)

xxx


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

I attribute my lack of appetite to depression. i will start to feel hungry but as soon as i start eating, i just cant seem to eat much. if you are experiencing a hard time swallowing it probably is anxiety.. but if its just no appetite and you dont feel like eating.. its proabably a symptom of depression.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Kelson its cuz your sleepin on that crockpot!

throw somethin in there before work & come home to a delicious meal that will help you regain your appetite.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> Kelson its cuz your sleepin on that crockpot!
> 
> throw somethin in there before work & come home to a delicious meal that will help you regain your appetite.


Maaaan, I've used that crockpot a few times. It's good ish...just haven't bought anything from the grocery here lately.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

don't worry......your appetite will come back...just don't obsess over it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Kelson your sleepin on that crackpot!

you gotta start hittin the pipe ( pause) again !

:lol:


----------

